# pure ammonia



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

i cannot find this anywhere. called wal-mart, meijer, wal-greens, ace hardware. nobody has it. please help me !!!!

i might be confused as to what i need. have read a few other atricles. and a couple of them specificly said wal mart has it they say they have clear household cleaning ammonia. PLEASE HELP !!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I have a bottle from Walmart that is labeled under the Great Value Brand. It says on the label "all purpose cleaner". The ingredients are softened water, ammonia, chelating agent.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Dont call them... just stop in walmart they have it also kmart


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I have a bottle from Walmart that is labeled under the Great Value Brand. It says on the label "all purpose cleaner". The ingredients are softened water, ammonia, chelating agent.


 if the dr says so its cool with me


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

I could not find it either. In meijers it was in the cleaning supplies or what ever. I looked for it for 15 minutes then gave up and asked. It was right it front of my face $0.99 for a gallon.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

I got mine from a farm store. Farmers use it to clean out sprayers

I heard you just have to make sure it doesnt have surfactants in it. Shake it. if it doesnt foam you'll probably be fine


----------



## Big-Kev (Mar 29, 2008)

I got some from Ace Hardware and it's their brand name on the label.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I have a bottle from Walmart that is labeled under the Great Value Brand. It says on the label "all purpose cleaner". The ingredients are softened water, ammonia, chelating agent.


 just got back from wal-mart. and looked on the label it contains surfactants and ammonium hydroxide.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2008)

hmm, if you shake it and it foams, then it is bad. Thing is my ingredients are ammonium hydroxide soulution, anionic surfactant, quality control agents and *fragrance*. I just saw that it had fragrance and well my fish are alive and well so I don't know. If it is shaken it doesn't foam, thats the only way I checked mine.
*oh don't buy ammonia with fragrance


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I would stay away from any that contains surfactants but if you use it the surfactants can be removed by using a good quality carbon. Also as mentioned shake it, if it foams up = no good.


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dr. Giggles said:


> I would stay away from any that contains surfactants but if you use it the surfactants can be removed by using a good quality carbon. Also as mentioned shake it, if it foams up = no good.


im not doubting you at all, but whats up with the foam. why is it so bad??? the ammonia i have kinda foams. i already used it. if this is a major problem its not a big deal, using a 20 gal spare tank im gonna just put some community fish in. im posting a pic of what i bought. i got it from wal-mart, the "great value" brand. you said you got "all purpose cleaner", but i could not any great value brand. let me know what ya think, like i said not a big deal if i F'd it up with what i used. just thought if i was gonna do this for my P's when i get a bigger tank i wanted to practice first.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2008)

im pretty sure if it foams that means it's soapy and it can foam up your tank. Your ammonia probably just bubbles like water if you shake it. Thats what mine does and thought mine foamed but everything does that.


----------



## peanutpiranha (Dec 7, 2005)

is this to cycle a tank??


----------



## dschoter05 (Oct 14, 2008)

peanutpiranha said:


> is this to cycle a tank??


yes


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

Interesting....I'm thinking about trying too.


----------

